# Schöne Rundungen mit Photoshop.



## NewArt (13. September 2003)

Habe bisher irgendwie immer noch nicht rausbekommn wie man Rundungen macht PS macht. Nehmen wir einfach mal das Beispiel:

http://www.noiz22.com/ 


Dort sind viele Rundungen und ich denke das müsste auch mit Photoshop so gehen.

Also helft mir  




New.Art


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. September 2003)

Du musst entweder das Pfadwerkzeug nehmen oder du arbeitest mit dem abgerundetem Rechteck, bzw. "Eigene Formen"....

Such erstmal danach und wenbn Du nicht klarkommst frag einfach nochmal!


----------



## NewArt (13. September 2003)

*re*

Ich komm damit nicht klar. Finde das Pfadwerkzeug nicht und abgerundete Rechtecke gibts nicht.  

New.Art


----------



## Mythos007 (13. September 2003)

Hey NewArt - jetzt nicht aufgeben... Deine Homepagevorschläge gefallen mir
irgendwie vom Stile her; schon sehr saubere Arbeit... Es ist zu Anfang ganz
normal, dass man mit dem Pfadwerkzeug ein wenig auf kriegsfuß steht,
wenn man sich jedoch ein paar mal überwindet es erst einmal bei einfachen
Grundformen einzusetzen so kommt man mehr und mehr auf den Geschmack.

Ich muss zwar auch zugeben, dass ich obwohl ich schon etwas länger mit
Photoshop arbeite immer noch nicht 100% in das Pfadwerkzeug verliebt
bin aber von mal zu mal wird es auch bei mir besser ...

Gute Tutorials dazu gibt es leider nur sehr wenige aber schau Dir zu
Anfang einmal diese hier an, da sind sogar ein paar Übungsaufgaben
dabei die Dich Schritt für Schritt an das wohl vielseitigste Werkzeug
von Photoshop heranführen.
 => Pfadtutorials die 1´te
 => Pfadtutorials die 2´te
 => Tutorial zum Interfacedesign



> Ich komm damit nicht klar. Finde das Pfadwerkzeug nicht
> und abgerundete Rechtecke gibts nicht



Nichts leichter als das - Dir kann geholfen werden. So sieht's aus ...


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (13. September 2003)

Hallo ...
Na für einen der keine Rundungen mit Photoshop hinbekommt, hast du Dir ja einen passenden Nicknamen rausgesucht ...  

Erstmal wäre es schön, zu wissen, welche PS-Version du hast, denn diese vorgefertigten Fomen (@thomas Lindner) sind erst ab Version 6 mit dabei, soviel ich weiss ...

Bei Verwendung von PS 5 solltest Du hier Hier mal nach schauen, ob da was dabei ist.

Aber ganz fix und unkonventionell gehts so:
- neues Dokument ...
- viereckige / rechteckige Auswahl erstellen
- mit Farbe Deiner Wahl füllen ...
- Auswahl aufheben ...
- Kreisauswahl auf Rechteck erstellen und Auswahl transformieren bis die Rundungen der Auswahl sich mit den Ecken des Rechtecks überlappen ... 
- aktive Auswahl umkehren und löschen ... Ecken müssten jetzt rund sein ...

Gruss RonMcDon

(zwei auf einmal... da hat sich mein Post mit Mythos wohl überschnitten ...)


----------



## NewArt (13. September 2003)

*re*

Ja danke! Hab damit schon mal gearbeitet wusste aber nicht das es so heißt. 


New.Art


P.s.: Ach ja welche Homepagevorschläge meinst du?


----------



## missy (13. September 2003)

Das abgerundete Rechteck ist hier:







Das Pfadwerkzeug is hier:






*/Edit:*

Da war jem. schneller


----------



## NewArt (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von missy _
> *Das abgerundete Rechteck ist hier:
> 
> 
> ...






> _Original geschrieben von RonneldMcDonald _
> *
> Aber ganz fix und unkonventionell gehts so:
> - neues Dokument ...
> ...




Beides aber nicht das was im Beispiel zu sehen ist. Nicht einfach abgerundete Ecken sondern Rundungen in nem Rechteck (nicht an den Ecken sondern mittendrin). Wenn man es so will kann man es auch Wellen nennen anstatt Rundungen.




> _Original geschrieben von RonneldMcDonald _
> *
> 
> Na für einen der keine Rundungen mit Photoshop hinbekommt, hast du Dir ja einen passenden Nicknamen rausgesucht ...
> ...



   


New.Art


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (13. September 2003)

@newwart: 

- ein solches abgerundetes Rechteck erstellen ...
- Eben rastern ...
- Ebene duplizieren ...
- neue Ebene auswählen und proportional verkleinern ...
- jetzt gibts zwei abgerundete Rechtecke ...
- kleines Rechteck Auswahl aktivieren und dann auf Ebene mit grossem Rechteck wechseln und löschen ...
- kleine Ebene ausblenden oder löschen ...
jetzt hast du einen aussen und innen abgerundeten Rahmen ...


----------



## DonE (22. Januar 2004)

Ich habe auch ein Problem:
Wie kann ich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug einen Pfad wie in dem Tutorial erstellen? Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin.
Wäre für eure hilfe dankbar.

Gruß
DonE.


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Januar 2004)

Hihi, normalerweise sollte in einem Tutorial erklärt sein, wie man den Pfad erstellt   (scnr)

Welches Tutorial meinst du denn ?


----------



## DonE (22. Januar 2004)

Oh Mann. Ich bin aber auch ein Depp. Ist nämlich noch nicht mal ein Tutorial von euch :-( :

http://www.designnation.de/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=70

Ich versteh aber nicht ganz was der "elninio" meint, is noch ein bisschen zu schwer erklärt für mich .

1. Ich bekomme mit dem [P] Werkzeug keinen kasten hin
2. Wo soll ich ein n Rechtsklick hinmachen , und wo ist das Punkt umwandeln Werkzeug?


----------



## Mythos007 (23. Januar 2004)

Wenn Du diesen Pfad erstellen möchtest wie er in dem von Dir angegebenen
Tutorial beschrieben ist so lese einfach mal unsere Tipps und Hinweise
die oben geschrieben worden sind genau durch! Mit ein wenig initiative
zum lernen wirst Du so ganz schnell ans Ziel gelangen.


----------



## megabit (29. Januar 2004)

Könnte man nicht einfach mit einer eckigen Auswahl eine Flächer erstellen und dann die auswahl um ein paar Pixel verkleinern und dann mit Auswahl Abrunden arbeiten. Wenn die Auswahl dann so aussieht wie es soll den überstehenden Rand einfach wegradieren. Fertig in  einer Minute


----------

